# Scissoring



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

I am planning on getting some curved scissors for Daphne's top knot and tail. I am not quite ready for straight scissors and doing the body, but can someone explain to me why you would need straight scissors? Like if I clip her with combs, would I need to do scissoring too? What would be the benefit? Thanks for any help!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Littleknitwit said:


> I am planning on getting some curved scissors for Daphne's top knot and tail. I am not quite ready for straight scissors and doing the body, but can someone explain to me why you would need straight scissors? Like if I clip her with combs, would I need to do scissoring too? What would be the benefit? Thanks for any help!


I have been grooming for about 40 years and I hate curved scisssors. I have three pairs among my equipment and never use them, only straight. It is just a matter of preference and taste and what feels good in your hand.

If you use the combs you still need to scissor around the ankles, shape the tail, do the top knot.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I love my curves and I don't know how I ever got by without them. You do need both straights and curves. You may be using clippers and combs now, but a day might come when you want to do a more involved trim. For that you will need to scissor.


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

Stright hsear swill allow you to do cuffs, scissor just about anywhere. Even when using combs you will no get it totally even so if you comb out from the skin straiht out you will see all the fuzzies that were eft behind. Scissor up or down never across(atleat not until you are proficient) I don't use curves myself I prefer t use straights all the time. Scissors do need to fit your hand nd your thumb should be the only part tht is delieraty moving(you will get some flexationthrough th ther finger- it's natural) so you really need to"try on" shears before buying them. If you do not feelcomfortable then dont buy thema pair of shears should not feel weighty in your hand or beyond , properly balanced ones wil feel as if you havevery littlei n your hand.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

The combs don't cut perfectly even. When I use the combs on my mini I still need to go over him with my shears to even him out (or try at least).

I have been teaching myself how to scissor, but I could really use some additional training. I'm not very good at it. I do okay on the body, topknot and tail, but the legs and under the belly are really challenging for me. It's so hard to get everything even. I know you are supposed to scissor horizontally and not up and down, but how in the world do you do that on the legs? 

Does anyone have any suggestions? Maybe a video? I have the poodle grooming book and it explains it pretty clearly, but I think if I could see it in a video I might be able to learn more.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

PaddleAddict said:


> The combs don't cut perfectly even. When I use the combs on my mini I still need to go over him with my shears to even him out (or try at least).
> 
> I have been teaching myself how to scissor, but I could really use some additional training. I'm not very good at it. I do okay on the body, topknot and tail, but the legs and under the belly are really challenging for me. It's so hard to get everything even. I know you are supposed to scissor horizontally and not up and down, but how in the world do you do that on the legs?
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions? Maybe a video? I have the poodle grooming book and it explains it pretty clearly, but I think if I could see it in a video I might be able to learn more.


You should do as much as possible scissoring vertically, not horizontally. There are a ton of youtube videos on Poodle grooming, and Anette Shepherd from Rebelstar Poodles has a grooming video for sale that is straight forward.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I always use my curved, never use my straight. Ha.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions? Maybe a video? I have the poodle grooming book and it explains it pretty clearly, but I think if I could see it in a video I might be able to learn more.


PA, it sounds like you might be ready to benefit from this video:
Poodle Grooming DVD - Cherrybrook

I have seen it at a friend's and it is very good. She goes pretty fast and makes it look so easy, but if you have the basics down, she does a good job of walking you through correct poodle conformation and how to scissor your way to a more correct dog.


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

If you are scissoring legs, the best advice I can give you is to dry, dry and dry. The straighter the hair when you begin to scissor, the better your efforts will be. If you try to scissor curls, you will get a terrible mess. Even then, you will probably make mistakes but, hey, poodle hair grows quickly.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> You should do as much as possible scissoring vertically, not horizontally. There are a ton of youtube videos on Poodle grooming, and Anette Shepherd from Rebelstar Poodles has a grooming video for sale that is straight forward.


Oops, my mistake, I said the reverse of what I meant! :doh:

So, it's pretty easy to scissor vertically on the body, but I find it extremely hard to do on the legs. 

I have viewed some poodle grooming videos on youtube but they were not much help. Maybe I have not found the right ones!

I will look into that video. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> PA, it sounds like you might be ready to benefit from this video:
> Poodle Grooming DVD - Cherrybrook
> 
> I have seen it at a friend's and it is very good. She goes pretty fast and makes it look so easy, but if you have the basics down, she does a good job of walking you through correct poodle conformation and how to scissor your way to a more correct dog.


Thank you for this link!


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

what do you mean by vertically and not horizontally? like from the tummy up and not up and down the back?


----------

